# Sar83 - برنامج تحليل أداء المحركات النفاثة



## م المصري (7 أكتوبر 2007)

برنامج جيد للمتخصصين 

http://www.arabiceng.com/index.php?ind=downloads&op=entry_view&iden=56

كما انصحكم بالتجول في الموقع المرفوع عليه البرنامج ,,,, اعتقد انه سيعجبكم و ستستفيدون منه 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## م المصري (16 أكتوبر 2007)

غريبه ,,,,, لم يعلق احد علي البرنامج او الموقع ,,,,,,


----------



## أبن سينا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks friend


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## فيفو بيبو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية عيوني .........


----------



## dreams1804 (8 مارس 2010)

*
السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*


----------

